# Hats for sublimation



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Where do I get hats for sublimation?

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Chris OTTO caps has a ton of polyester hats, give them a try

R


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

The athletic mesh front hats work great for DyeSub if that style of hat will work for you. Just be sure that the crown color is white, gray or khaki.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

rusty said:


> The athletic mesh front hats work great for DyeSub if that style of hat will work for you. Just be sure that the crown color is white, gray or khaki.


Where do you get these hats?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Both of these carry them:
Otto International, Inc. - Welcome
www.outdoorcap.com

If you need a specific color that those 2 don't carry, this site has just about every color imaginable, but are a little more expensive:
Hats

rusty


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Otto is great. It helps that they are 10 minutes from us! I am down there at least once a month picking up hats.


----------



## gemais (Jan 27, 2008)

I had a look at the caps at Otto and the variety is amazing. I love the ponytails caps, especially the extra wide brim one. That would really work for my clients at golf. I shall have to carry on hoping though. I cant get them in my country.

Gemais


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Gemais, What country do you live in?


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the great advise. I will give them a try

Have a great weekend


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

rusty said:


> Both of these carry them:
> Otto International, Inc. - Welcome
> www.outdoorcap.com
> 
> ...


Sorry
Another question.
Do they have to have the foam front????
That is all I see in mesh?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

martinwoods said:


> Sorry
> Another question.
> Do they have to have the foam front????
> That is all I see in mesh?


No, I'm not talking about the trucker hats. I was referring to the athletic mesh hats, such as these:
Otto International, Inc. - Style

Otto Cap calls them "Pro Mesh".


----------



## gemais (Jan 27, 2008)

plan b said:


> Gemais, What country do you live in?


South Africa


----------

